# An H2O Willy's Jeep



## CTilton (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello all, I initially got on the forum to gather info about a Jet Jon build which I have tabled until later. I switched gears and decided on a prop boat build to hopes of fishing a few tournaments out of it. I bought a 2010 Tracker 1654, I have so far stripped it down to bare hull, cut a pocket tunnel , 4" high, 13" wide, 13" forward, cut out the bench seat to design fuel tank and livewell area with a seat pocket for driver and passenger. The pocket tunnel will incorporate top riser knee braces and 4 inch shoulders on transom. Rigging wise it will be a 60 Merc 4 stroke, an atlas micro jack, a 112 Fortrex, baystar steering, an 8 foot front deck with trolling motor recess and center rod locker. All the foam areas will be re-done with 3lb closed cell marine foam. The left side of deck will be a single door compartment and the rt side a pair of small doors in front of the console. I will add float boxes to recover the lost square inches of flotation. Once I am done I will figure out electronics and anchoring. I will post some pics as I get this thing rolling. Input on prop for decent lift would be appreciated. I know top speed gets scrubbed with pocket tunnel but want to be able to run skinny water.


----------



## RStewart (Feb 12, 2019)

Welcome aboard. Sounds like an interesting project. Can't help you on the prop question but I look forward to seeing your pics and watching the build.


----------



## thedude (Feb 12, 2019)

We are gonna need some pics...


----------



## overboard (Feb 13, 2019)

Welcome aboard also, I have a 1654 FB Tracker GRIZZLY and really like it. Can't help out with the prop either but will be waiting for pics., sounds like an interesting project also.


----------



## surfman (Feb 13, 2019)

I would start with what the manufacturer recommends for that set up but, since you have modified the hull, it may not work as it should. The recommended prop for the standard set up should give you a good starting point. You could also look for a similar set up and see what that uses.


----------



## CTilton (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## CTilton (Feb 19, 2019)

I figured out how to post pics! 

So if you look at those you can see what I am going for in "Kneebraces" to those two main stringers that run the length of the hull. Also, look at the billet shims in the tombstone part of the transom rise. Those are to prevent the usual collapsing of the inner and outer transom they are also on the lowers too. The tunnel is basically a mini pocket to give me a step to raise the motor up, it goes forward 14 inches and is just under 4 inches deep, its 13 inches wide. I got this idea from a very reputable boat builder in La. 

I know I will scrub some speed but with boxes equal to or larger than the surface I removed it should still fish skinny. 

It will have a full front deck with gear and rods and whatever balancing I need for it to fish level. I will deal with the dreaded porpoise issues that I know I will have due to where weight is. (tiny back deck large front) The fuel tank will be under the two seats across the floor about 14 gallons, the livewell behind the tank and seats then the bilge cover making up the back deck.


----------



## CTilton (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## New River Rat (Feb 21, 2019)

Nice work and good luck! But is that a 210 I spied in the background?


----------



## CTilton (Feb 21, 2019)

I dunno, it's my buddy's shop the big dude in the photo. I sold my house, shop, boat etc to build my business so I have to borrow shop space, we call the big dude Fab Daddy


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 21, 2019)

Well, looks like you and Fab Daddy are doing some fantastic fabrication work. Those knee braces are works or art. Nicely done.


----------



## CTilton (Feb 22, 2019)

Yes it is a 210 pretty straight too!

Thank you for the compliment , a few more pics later today.


----------



## CTilton (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## CTilton (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## thedude (Feb 25, 2019)

Any concern with the impeller getting enough water while running with the motor high?

I would love to have a buddy with those skills and that shop....


----------



## CTilton (Feb 25, 2019)

No not too worried about that , I am also using an Atlas Micro Jack and set back too. More worried about porpoising to be honest. I’ve done the ball peen hammer treatment along the two main strakes all the way back. We are working on float boxes now. More pics in a few days


----------



## CTilton (Mar 1, 2019)

Progress! I am getting there. The fuel tank will be where the seats sit on top of, the livewell is behind the tank but not finished.


----------



## CTilton (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## CTilton (Mar 4, 2019)

The remaining bulk head is coming out and getting replaced , so the seats will recess on either side of the live well. The front piece you see on the bow is the new trolling motor mount, we mis cut the dang this so we are making a filler should still work well and look good.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Mar 7, 2019)

Looks great so far. Maybe a spitfire four blade for a prop????? Keep them pics coming.


----------



## CTilton (Mar 8, 2019)

Been in Vegas for a few days at the airport headed home , quite a few to post. I will Sunday


----------



## CTilton (Mar 9, 2019)

More progress, I did screw up though. I covered the place for livewell intake up so I have to come up with a plan. Happy otherwise. Halfway there.


----------



## CTilton (Mar 14, 2019)

It floats with no leaks!

Now on to re-foaming and start assembly!


----------



## CTilton (Mar 17, 2019)

Floor is back in and sealed up! Console going back in and making deck bulkheads next!


----------



## thedude (Mar 18, 2019)

Batteries? And what is the wood for in the floor? 

Looks great!


----------



## CTilton (Mar 18, 2019)

I assume the wood is some sort of dampener for the keel , I replaced one rotted piece.

The batteries were excellent compression for the foam. We wrapped plywood in shrink wrap poured the foam covered it then held it down tight with batteries.

Working on front deck now , then paint , carpet , wiring and rigging!


----------



## sonny.barile (Mar 24, 2019)

I think a 4 blade is going to make it dig in at the back. A 3 blade with 2 inches less pitch and more dia than the stock prop would turn faster and dig less. This way with the added weight in the front it won’t lift up. You will get less hole shot but good top speed.


----------



## CTilton (Mar 24, 2019)

sonny.barile said:


> I think a 4 blade is going to make it dig in at the back. A 3 blade with 2 inches less pitch and more dia than the stock prop would turn faster and dig less. This way with the added weight in the front it won’t lift up. You will get less hole shot but good top speed.




Thank you for the input, if it were the usual big motor deal I’d be a little more on track. I’ve never had a 4 stroke much less a small engine.

I will try to post more photos this week It’s getting exciting.


----------



## CTilton (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey all, finally had some time to work on it. About done with fixtures etc, carpet soon.


----------

